
Slack founder Stewart Butterfield voices support for universal basic income - doener
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/stewart-butterfield-universal-basic-income-silicon-valley-billionaire-slack-a7898446.html
======
nodesocket
I'm going to be the minority, but I don't support universal basic income.
Rewarding people without doing work, effort, or contributing is counter
productive. Giving things away for free rarely works, it devalues the thing
being given away. The construct of working hard, acquiring your own wealth is
extremely important. It promotes higher self esteem, motivation, and
competitive markets.

------
yuhong
Printing money using universal basic income is only barely better than using
debt to do it. Basic income don't boost the economy until it is spent, which
would encourage ads for example.

------
ttonkytonk
Like Thomas Paine said, nobody produced the land. This isn't charity, it's
just repayment to the landless for the land that is a common inheritance.

